# FreeBSD 8.1 32 bits on my Dell Inspiron laptop - Need clarifications



## ganeshmallyap (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently installed FreeBSD 8.1 32 bits on my Dell Inspiron laptop.  I have installed kde gui as per instructions given in url http://www.rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/.  Further I did a upgrade of all existing ports by executing *portmaster -a* successfully.  Though it took couple of days to complete, but completed successfully.  I am very impressed with the speed of the internet connection. Truely awsome.  

However I am facing the following issues and need some advise to fix them.  I tried my level best to search in google.com before posting.  But could not really fix them myself -

1. I tried installing flash plugin as indicated in url http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html.  But while executing instruction *nspluginwrapper -v -a -i* I am getting some error. The error message is pasted below.  Rest of the steps mentioned in the handbook are completed successfully -


```
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
        Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
        Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
        /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading
        shared  libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file 
        or directory
        Auto-install plugins from /home/ganeshp/.mozilla/plugins
        Looking for plugins in /home/ganeshp/.mozilla/plugins
```

When I open page aboutlugins from firefox (3.6.13) browser I can see the followng -


```
Shockwave Flash
    File: libswfdecmozilla.so
    Version: 
    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
 
    MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
    application/x-shockwave-flash 	Adobe Flash movie 	swf 	Yes
    application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash movie 	spl 	Yes
```

But when I tried to load web pages containing flash animaton material for example facebook->farmville, they fail to load.  Neither http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome page is loading properly.

2.  I have installed large number of applications by compiling the ports (*cd /usr/ports/applicationname && make install clean*).  But at least half of them dont appear in the start menu.  Not sure why there are no shortcuts created for them.  Is there any way I can re-create the shortcuts in start menu?  I could add them by using menu editor.  But adding all the missing shortcuts for every user on my computer  is quite tedious.

3.  Kmix application will crash when I click on the audio volume increase/decrease button on the laptop.  Instead if I click on the kmix icon and move the slider bar, it works fine.  

4.  After upgrading to kde 4.5.5 kmix is missing altogether. So I am unable to change the laptop speaker volume now.

5.  some trivial functionalities such as mouse right click menu etc for konsole have gone missing after the upgrade.  

6.  I wanted to know how do I turn on intel_3d_enable.  I have verified from the FreeBSD handbook that my intel graphics card is supported by FreeBSD.


Any hints or suggestions to fix the above will be highly appreciated.

Regards
GaneshP


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2011)

It's generally a very bad idea to lump so many different questions into a single post. Expect sub-optimal replies to all of them.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2011)

`# pkg_delete swfdec\*`


----------



## ganeshmallyap (Jan 11, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It's generally a very bad idea to lump so many different questions into a single post. Expect sub-optimal replies to all of them.



Sorry about that. Point noted and will ensure from now on.

hello wblock - I executed the pkg_delete instruction as mentioned in your reply. I see the package as removed from the system now. But I am still unable to play any flash based animations.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2011)

swfdec is another Flash player, and two plugins for the same thing are bound to cause problems.  Probably should remove the nspluginwrapper plugins and re-add them:
`% nspluginwrapper -a -r`
`% nsplurinwrapper -a -i`


----------

